# Heros and Heroines of the forum!



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind comments about me yesterday  However, this forum is so successful because we have an excellent team of Moderators who give most generously of their time and enable me to discuss tricky situations that may arise so that consensus decisions can be made 

All Moderators, past and present, have helped to keep this forum a safe and friendly place in which to discuss problems, feelings, and life-events of great variety, and share experiences of diabetes in a trustworthy environment, so thank you to each and every one of you! 

Also, everyone who contributes help, support, advice and information - not forgetting the bad jokes, good jokes and links - to the forum has kept the place vibrant and active, something every forum needs in order to function well - so thanks to EVERY member of this community!


----------



## FM001 (Dec 19, 2012)

Appropriate time of year to thank everyone involved in the forum for making it such a warm & welcoming place to post, wishing you all a merry christmas and prosperous new year


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks to all Moderators. It is a good place to be


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 10, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Thanks to all Moderators. It is a good place to be



I 2nd that


----------

